# NC NERBS Rod building Gathering



## Tacpayne (Dec 20, 2008)

Ok guys Im ready to start up again. I will be holding the first NC NERBs gathering at the Rodmaker MAgazine Warehouse in High Point NC. I know it is a little short notice, but I will be holding these on a regular basis over the fall/winter season. I will be doing a siminar on Close Decorative wraps, and will go through Billy Vivona's book, Decorative wraps, in detail. I will also bring my laptop with Visual Wrap on it and show a few things on that, though I am not very well versed with it yey. Tom Kirkman will Cover the NGC for everyone. As always we will spend teh time to address anyones questions and can even probably get another siminar together if there are people who need to see something specific. Right now I think we may have same BBQ catered in for everyone, if they are willing to pitch in and help cover the cost. I will have Billy's Book Decorative Wraps for sale with me. This will not be a place were I or anyone else is trying to sell you a bunch of stuff. Please post up if you are going to attend,and as always bring some of your work so we can all appreciate what you are doing. 
Thanks 
Chuck Payne
Please post on the thread posted below if you will be attending


http://rodbuilding.org/read.php?2,345681


----------



## Tacpayne (Dec 20, 2008)

Oh Missed the date on this thread IT is Nov 13th


----------



## Hudak (Sep 10, 2007)

Count me in.


----------



## baitsnatcher (Aug 14, 2006)

I will be there. Enjoyed the one Tom had in the spring .


----------



## Tommy (Jan 24, 2001)

Shouldn't this be a SERBs gathering?????



Tommy


----------



## SteveZ (Nov 30, 2006)

*Name?*

North Carolina NORTH EAST Rodbuilders??? Ya'll might as well join the Yankee army...

Listen to Tommy.


----------



## Tacpayne (Dec 20, 2008)

Anyone who has had to opportunity to spend anytime with the original NERBs will understand me leaving the name as is. I personally owe lot to Billy Vivona, and several other of the original NERBs members. They have not only helped me in my rodbuilding, but became friends. When Gilly and I first talked about doing these meetings we had the intentions of doing the first few under the NERBs banner, then coming up with another name. After spending time with these guys I cant do it. This is my way of saying thanks to the rodbuilders who put the information out there to help others. Billy, Mike Joyce, Doc Ski, Dale Clemens and countless others have put information out there to help further the craft. While not all under the NERBS banner they have made priceless contributions.
My intentions of this group is to help push the envelope of rodbuilding. Not just the decorative side. I want to build the best rod possible, and I want a group of guys around that can push each other to do that. While I do spend a lot of time on my wraps, I probably spend more time in the field trying new things and pushing as hard as I can.I have one rod right now that I have over 6 hrs of test casting in, and it is a 10' cast pro 1-4 that goes down to a 4mm guide. You can call us what you want, but if we can have a little bit of the friendships and creativeness teh original NERBs have I will be pretty satisfied.


----------



## Tommy (Jan 24, 2001)

Chuck,

Check the smiley, the comment was in jest.

I have mad respect for the NERBs and the quality work that they produce. Add to that the fact that they _share the knowledge_ and you have a top group of guys.

Tommy


----------



## Tacpayne (Dec 20, 2008)

Tommy said:


> Chuck,
> 
> Check the smiley, the comment was in jest.
> 
> ...


I know it was in jest Tommy, you were at Scotts house when we were joking about the SERBS. This comes up more often than you would think, figured I would put it out there for everyone. I dont remember which one it is but one fo the guys on teh SOL board has a sig to says "NERBS its not a group its a state of mind" or something along those lines...


----------



## Billy 40 (Jan 11, 2010)

I wish I had a crystal ball that told me The NERBs would spread the way they have 6 years ago when we started - originally it was The NERDs, Rod Doctors. The idea was to make people laugh a little at the name, I wanted a loosey goosey thing that gave people a sense of fun, as opposed to a rigid "club" with a secret handshake. I think if we went with a non-regional name, there would be a lot more gatherings popping up all over the country. 

Anyway, i'm glad Chuck has stepped up to put these on in NC, and that guys are intrested and will be showing up. The gatheirngs are a lot of fun and very informative, the more the merrier. Chuck, thanks for the nice words, I apprciate it.I'm glad you "get it", and are spreading that around. Th State of mind thing was something I said, and Mark Blabaum and a couple of others have used that as their signature.


----------



## Fishinbuddy (Mar 11, 2009)

I don't think I will be able to make this one. I will be coming back from the coast that day. Looking forward to the next one though.


----------

